# Wanting to emmigrate to USA



## disillusioned (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, Im a 25yr old Scotsman, living in Scotland at the moment but i am wanting to live in New York. 

I know to move to the USA you need to have work prospects, etc... and I dont. 

I do however have £4.1m which is around $6.3m, so i have money. Is this alone, enough to grant me access? I wont be a drain on healthcare (will have insurance) and while i wont bring anything to the table so to speak, i will be paying taxes and such by living there. 

I know i can "visit" for up to 90 days each time, but sometimes i'd like to stay longer than this. 

Thanks:juggle:

EDIT: I have no criminal record or anything of concern to the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

disillusioned said:


> Hi, Im a 25yr old Scotsman, living in Scotland at the moment but i am wanting to live in New York.
> 
> I know to move to the USA you need to have work prospects, etc... and I dont.
> 
> ...



Have you gone through the visa options in the stickie section?


----------



## disillusioned (Sep 9, 2010)

twostep said:


> Have you gone through the visa options in the stickie section?


I have, and it does say "Do you have over $1,000,000" but it only says this will help and that is all (unless i have missed somethign)


----------



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

disillusioned said:


> I have, and it does say "Do you have over $1,000,000" but it only says this will help and that is all (unless i have missed somethign)


Hi there

I am also in a very similar postion to you, unfortunately minus the amount of funds! ha

I am a 26 year old Scotsman, and have been a qualified lawyer in Glasgow for 5 years. I am sitting the New York Bar Exam in Feb 2011 with the hope of moving there to work. 

My route will either be H1B Visa or people have suggested marriage to a US Citizen!!ha

I think with the funds you have, I may be wrong, but an E2 Visa would be an option? This investor Visa would require to to start or buy a business which employs 'x' amount of US Citizens.

Ross


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Jonesboy,

I'm still studying my law degree in Australia although I already have a greencard my more important question is that do Americans hire solicitors with overseas experience? Is it easy to sit the bar?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

disillusioned said:


> I have, and it does say "Do you have over $1,000,000" but it only says this will help and that is all (unless i have missed somethign)


You seem to have missed most of it. 
500k investment at risk will get you a green card. This is the easiest route. 
You can apply for an investor visa. The amount is not set but there are regular audits to confirm the business is prospering and US citizens are gainfully employed. Otherwise - back to the UK. You can study and check things out. You can get married as long as the proper sparks are involved. You may qualify for diversity lottery.


----------



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Jonesboy,
> 
> I'm still studying my law degree in Australia although I already have a greencard my more important question is that do Americans hire solicitors with overseas experience? Is it easy to sit the bar?


I qualify trough my foreign legal degree which is seen as the equivalent of the American JD. 

You will have to check whether the NY Bar Association give your degree the same credit as to the JD. My degree is from a common law country (UK-Scots) and therefore qualify. I think this will be the same for you but maybe you should check.

As for getting a job, other than myself having practiced as a UK lawyer and therefore, being Dual UK/NY qualified, you are in a far better positon than I am. The major problem I have is getting a VISA. That may be a stumbling block for me but if you don't try you don't get!

Are you an Aussie citizen? If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your greencard?? Jammy sod!!haha

Ross


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

disillusioned said:


> Hi, Im a 25yr old Scotsman, living in Scotland at the moment but i am wanting to live in New York.
> 
> I know to move to the USA you need to have work prospects, etc... and I dont.
> 
> ...


You can buy a green card with $500K
look up EB5 visa 
EB-5 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

